# Dark Elves?



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

So, I've been thinking about starting up some Dark Elves as a break to my Empire army for a while, either because of my Dark Eldar or the sheer coolness of dinosaur knights(or all of the above). What I want to know is, would it be worth it? And if so, what sort of playstyle do the Druchii favour?


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

They are a nice army to use and you can gear yourself up to a number of different ways of using them. They are lethal with magic, you can make a hard hitting cavalry army, or just lots of infantry to keep your back line whilst shooting the hell out of your opponents. They are however very squishy at toughness 3. And you have some great beasts at your disposal; dragons, pegasus, manticore, hydras...

Anyway let us know if you go for them, all the best


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a lot of infantry (I have a stupid amount of Dark Elves, both space ones and ye olde ones).
And DE's look fabulous all ranked up. Due to there being more armour than empire, but more bodies than CW, you can get a very nice feel to the army without to much hard work.

Powerful magic.
Accurate shooting.
Fast assaults.
Evil CC abilities.

DE have it all. 

Just don't expect cannon balls to bounce off careless tactics.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Brother Arnold said:


> So, I've been thinking about starting up some Dark Elves as a break to my Empire army for a while, either because of my Dark Eldar or the sheer coolness of dinosaur knights(or all of the above). What I want to know is, would it be worth it? And if so, what sort of playstyle do the Druchii favour?


Well, 'worth it' is in the eye of the beholder, but Dark Elves are certainly both formidable and very good looking. They take the glass cannon archetype, run with it, and build a truly powerful force out of it. They aren't quite Dwarfs, or Lizardmen levels of ridiculous, being only T3 with mostly 5+ armor saves, but they hit very, very hard. Their metagame is all about unraveling key parts of the enemy force in a few devastating rounds of combat, and they have the tools to get it done. If the Cold One Knights interest you too, you'll be glad to know that they are quite good in the new edition, all considered. Other heavy cavalry was nerfed big-time, but Cold One Knights have the right amount of buffs to keep viable. Get ten of them, stick a character in there, and have fun!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Elves are very cool. I myself am making a pirate-themed DE army.


----------

